# Rockler Lathe Dust Hood Item 67899



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Frank,

Thanks for the review; I can see that this would be useful for spindle turning. How wll do you think it works for bowls and hollow forms?


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

Chris,

It might work out OK. A bracket of some sort may have to be made so it could be angled.


----------



## spalted (Mar 20, 2010)

I got this lathe dust hood for Christmas but have had my eye on it for a long time. I liked the idea of the magnetic base so it could be removed and repositioned quickly but the bracket required significant tweaking for it work on my lathe (Nova 1624). This hood was definitely intended for a mini lathe as it didn't even come close to reaching the centers on my lathe. I bought some 4" bolts and made a spacer block out of scrap wood which seems to work great so far. I also had to adjust the angle of the bracket which was no big deal. As for the dust/chip collection I am surprised at how well it worked. Almost nothing got to the floor with the shield in the down position. I was only expecting to catch fine dust while sanding but it's grabbing even larger chips & shavings from my roughing gouge. I have a grizzly 2hp dc and the lathe port is at the end of about a 18' foot run with 4 other drops (4" main line). Its not the greatest DC set up, which is also why I wasn't expecting this much out of the hood. Overall, I'm pleased with the performance of the hood but the brackets could've been made longer to accommodate larger lathes.


----------

